# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Boreas Gunship Deckplans WIP

## Turgenev

Here's the middle deck for my latest ship. It is a Gunship.



I have the top and lower decks to finish.

----------


## guyanonymous

This series rivals anything I've seen published.  Clean, simple, and compelling.

Nice Job!

----------


## Turgenev

Thanks guyanonymous. BTW, I noticed I had a small error in the original attachment so I fixed it and uploaded the proper image.  :Wink:

----------


## guyanonymous

Oh. I take back all I said.  :Wink:

----------


## Turgenev

LOL! The title does say WIP.  :Wink:

----------


## Turgenev

I made a few more tweaks (a few minor adjustments and added control columns to the Fire Control Stations).



Now I think it is time to move on to another level.  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

That looks really cool Turgenev, any plans to render an outside view of these?

----------


## Talroth

What is the crew size of the ship? Does it carry cargo, and what level are any air locks on? Do the marines man the weapon systems or normal crew? It seems odd to have them housed on a ship weapon deck, and not near any boarding areas.

But I like it. Can't wait to see it finished. Going to get an exterior render?

----------


## Turgenev

> What is the crew size of the ship? Does it carry cargo, and what level are any air locks on? Do the marines man the weapon systems or normal crew? It seems odd to have them housed on a ship weapon deck, and not near any boarding areas.
> 
> But I like it. Can't wait to see it finished. Going to get an exterior render?


I will probably change Marine Barracks to Crew  or Security Barracks. I will have a better idea once I get the next two levels done. It is a gunship so it doesn't carry cargo (except ship supplies). The rest of the questions will be answered by the time I finish the plans.  :Wink: 

To answer Talroth's and Steel General's questions about the exterior - sorry, but I don't have any plans to do the outside view (at this time at least). Drawing spaceships isn't really one of my strengths. The ship can look anyway you wish it to as long as it follows the general layout.

----------


## ravells

Stunning stuff! Top drawer!!

----------


## Ascension

Makes me wish I could do sci-fi stuff...I'm a complete illiterate in that area.  Nice nice nice.

----------


## Steel General

> To answer Talroth's and Steel General's questions about the exterior - sorry, but I don't have any plans to do the outside view (at this time at least). Drawing spaceships isn't really one of my strengths.


*BOO!! HISS!! BOO!!* 

(Just kidding)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turgenev

> *BOO!! HISS!! BOO!!* 
> 
> (Just kidding)


LOL! Believe me, if I tried to draw what the ship looks like on the outside, people would be booing and hissing.  :Razz: 

Actually I'm aiming for these maps to be RPG system neutral so if someone wants to use them in their Star Wars game, they can describe the ship with that in mind. Same for a Traveller, Alternity, or what-have-you SF setting. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  :Wink:

----------


## Turgenev

Okay here is the Lower Deck of the Boreas Gunship.



I've tweaked the Middle Deck again.

----------


## Talroth

Minor nitpick on the lower level. Your mess hall is smaller than the galley? Usually things are the other way around.

Missile storage: Are they loaded from an exterior hatch, or is each one carried through the ship from the central ramp?

----------


## Turgenev

> Minor nitpick on the lower level. Your mess hall is smaller than the galley? Usually things are the other way around.
> 
> Missile storage: Are they loaded from an exterior hatch, or is each one carried through the ship from the central ramp?


Good point about the galley. I guess I've worked in too many small kitchens in the past that I unconsciously wanted a bigger kitchen. LOL! As for the missiles, thay are loaded from below via an exterior hatch. Thanks for the tips, Talroth.

I've revised the Lower Deck map with the above ideas in mind.

----------


## giantacroyear

And another one! You're on fire, man! Keep those coming!

Cheers!

----------


## Turgenev

Thanks for the comment, giantacroyear. I'm still at it.  :Wink:  

Okay, here's the final upper level.



I've modified the previous maps slightly as well so here the updated versions.

----------


## Talroth

I really like it. Well done.

My only question is, did you calculate your crew compliment? Are they hot bunking or do you have enough space for them?

I tend to find things like spaceships that start with an exterior hull, and then cram things in, do develop an odd feeling of things being placed in less than idea positions. Personally I tend to mold elements in a 'soft' form, rough spaces for rooms, starting with the command deck, engineering, and primary purpose items (Cargo/Weapons). From there I start with main corridors linking them, and primary airlocks. Then start adding secondary functions and support functions, resizing and relocating things to fit.

This way you can keep a general 'class shape', such as max sizes for a given docking bay, and balance things easier.


Hopefully by the end of this summer I'll have the framework for a star-trader/city builder PC game up and running. Really looking forward to more stuff from you. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Turgenev

Thanks Talroth. To be honest, I usually guesstimate at the crew number. In this case, I'm assuming the various barracks have bunk beds and the named crew quarters fits 1 each (i.e. captain, first mate & doctor). Then I usually assume a number from minimum to maximum. In this case, I would say maximum crew allowance is 55. I usually allow room for some redundancy in crew numbers (there would be various shifts to keep the crew fresh). I also take crew number ideas from comparative real naval ships and various spaceship designs.

----------

